# How to spot a fake U-Boat



## Rainlord (May 29, 2010)

*Warning: This is a long & big post*

I've recently had the chance to "slowly" compare a fake U-Boat of my original U-Boat and I wrote down my observations so that if anyone is in the U-Boat market and wants to know what to look for before they buy - to ensure they buy the real thing - this should help (and in some regards this may help for non-U-Boat watches as well). This will of course be slightly biased towards the watch I have (the Flightdeck CAB 50 WH - WH stands for White, 50 stands for the size in mm). The fake I compared it to is considered a "very good fake", meaning it actually costs a bit. The original is in the $3600 range whereas this fake is about $400.

I'll use pictures to show differences wherever possible. When I say Catalog I mean either the U-Boat catalog or you can usually get very clear pictures from the official website which is located here.










*Easy to spot differences*

1. (CAB 50 WH specific). In the case of the white watch, it comes with a white crocodile "racing" strap that has 3 different-sized holes in it (on each strap part) and is hand sown. This is the absolute easiest way to spot a fake, as to my knowledge and my Googling, no fakes show up with that strap (the strap by itself retails for about 250 Euro). Perhaps it's just hard to fake it as "white crocodile" doesn't come cheap. The fake U-Boats I've seen online are all equipped with a black strap. For this watch, this is of course wrong. The white strap is thicker at the top and thins out slightly towards the clasp which has U-BOAT engraved on it. (It is possible to order the strap from U-Boat separately but so far no fake watch sellers seem to go to that length). Even the fake black strap is of poor quality, but this may be hard to spot from photos.

2. The spacing between the "9" and the "U-BOAT" text is different on the real vs. the fake watch (it should be very close to the 9)

3. The fake one has a depressed second area (like the minute/hour circles) whereas the real one does not, and only has it on the minute/hour circles (this differs from fake to fake and from U-Boat to U-Boat, check the catalog to confirm.).

4. *Movement. *I've yet to see a fake that has a proper Swiss Valjoux 7750 in it. The Asian Valjoux 7750 is different in some regards and to a trained eye it's very easy to see the differences, but let's go over them anyway;


















1. Screws. Look at the U-Boat catalog/website to see what color screws your watch is supposed to have. A lot of Asian Valjouxs use blue screws throughout. In my original they are just silver, so that's an instant giveaway (but some boats may very well use blue screws).

2. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't, but various parts of the metal inside the movement is sometimes brushed or patterned on the Asian 7750, this is wrong in the U-Boat Valjoux case.

3. The Asian 7750 has no "balance bridge Etachron system", or "hammer" as I like to call it (not sure what the proper name is of that exact part, but it's the little pointy thing that points to a small adjustment scale just next to the golden balance wheel that is continuously moving).

4. This might be hard to spot unless you're holding the fake in your hand. The engraved rotor should only wind the watch (clicking noise) in one direction and should be hard to keep in 1 position when titled over, it should somehow prefer certain positions (this may be true for all Swiss Valjoux 7750's, I'm not sure). The Asian one gladly puts the rotor wherever you tilt the watch and as far as I know, winds in both directions without any clicking noise. So if it's smooth, it's a fake or at the very least the wrong movement.

5. No visible ETA engraving or Jewels engraving, perhaps the easiest one to see with the naked eye. As far as I know, all at-ETA-engraved 7750's have their engravings in the same place (I read somewhere you can buy them without engravings).

6. This only applies to non-lume U-Boats and is blatantly obvious. If the watch you see has lume and the original doesn't, fake (but kind of nice, I wish mine had lume...).

*Slightly harder to spot differences*


















1. The main hands. On the real boat, they are glossy on the colored part (in this case the black part), and on the fake they are matte. The numbers on the dial are also glossy and slightly elevated, on the fake they are as well but the fakes tend to have a poorly applied edge and it looks smudged when one looks closely. So unless the hands shine in the flash of the camera or visibly in the picture or when you hold it, or the numbers look smudged, it's a fake.

2. The dial. On the black-dial U-Boats this one might be hard or impossible to spot. On the white one, the "white" should really pop. It should be as white as a white paper. The fake one (and this may be the glass causing light-discoloration as well), is slightly off-white. Unless it's compared to "bright white color" it might be hard to spot, but if it doesn't look super-white to you, it's probably a fake.

3. The case. The black PVD U-Boat case is very black. Pitch black including various text inscribed on the case. And this is important as many fakes get this wrong. The inside of the engraved text should be black too. If you see any other color (probably silver or poorly applied PVD), it's a fake. Also, if the case looks dark gray, or just not black enough, it's a fake.

4. The tip of the second hand (Chrono). The very tip of the tiny second hand should stick out rather oddly, perhaps a millimeter or two extra, almost like a pointy noise. This seems to be something the fakes have a hard time with and the tip is more like a normal triangle tip at the top. It may be hard to see in pictures unless they are really clear and zoomed in. Again, this hand along with the other chrono hands should be glossy and not matte on the colored parts of the hands.

5. The "U-BOAT", "ITALO FONTANA" and "MADE IN ITALY" dial text. This text should not be bold, it should also be slightly gray (on the white-back one, not sure on the other colors). The coloring the fakes seem to get right, but the font is nearly always wrong even though it is very close. Take a close look at it on an original (picture or real watch) and compare it to what you're looking at. If you see any difference, fake.


















*Hard to spot differences*

1. Depending on the U-Boat version you have this may or may not apply (check the U-Boat catalog pictures). On my watch, the rotor that has the U-Boat engraving is colored. This may need a closer inspection, but for example on the CAB 50 WH, the "U-BOAT" and "ETA 7750" text on the rotor is in gold, not silver. Fakes never get this right from what I've seen. The rotor is different for each boat, so check it closely in the catalog so you know what to look for.

*Holding it in-your-hand differences*


















1. The big crown or "cover crown". Unscrew it to reach the real adjustment crown. When you screw the big crown back in and you reach "the end", it should tighten as if it was a seal, so it tightens slowly and smoothly. On the fake it's more like it really hits the end and just suddenly doesn't go any further. This is wrong.

2. Touch it. Touch the case, and especially touch the engraving of "U-BOAT" on the side of the case, let your finger run over it. Feel the grooves. If there's any sharp edge or your finger gets stuck on any engraving whatsoever, it's a fake. The real U-Boat is very smooth.

3. The fake will feel cheap. I don't know how to describe this better, but if you get the feeling it doesn't "feel right" somehow, go with that feeling and put your wallet back in your pocket.

4. The glass. Modern U-boats use crystal sapphire glass (although I know older versions did not). If you have the watch in hand, drop a droplet of water on it. If it's CS glass the droplet will stay in one spot and it's hard to break it up (you can pretty much push it around). If it's normal glass the water will just spread out. I find this to be the easiest CS-test. Most "advanced" fakes seem to use CS glass however.

*After-time differences*

1. As the fake case is not the proper material it has a tendency to discolor (to a grayish color) when it's exposed to air/elements. This can be cleaned off rather easily, but it happens very quickly again. On the real case you can get the same effect, usually where the strap touches the case (if you have a thick strap), but that should be pretty much the only place you see it as the real case does not discolor. I noticed on the fake it sometimes "blemished" after just an hour of outdoors use.

*After-purchase difference*s










1. Even if you buy used, it should come with a nice U-Boat marked leather box and papers, and a credit card sized plastic card with a serial number on it and other numbers, a proper manual (generic for any u-boat as it describes each different type and how to set time & wind it etc). Mine came wrapped in U-Boat stamped paper too. If your watch arrives without any of these "obvious" things, send it back and get your money back. I wouldn't buy a used U-Boat if it was missing the original leather box and especially the serial-number card (although this seems like a very fake-able item). Neither should you. From what I know, fakes usually arrive watch-only. It seems U-Boat and Italo are finally understanding that engraving a serial number on the watch might be a good idea, and from what I've read, future watches will have serial numbers on them (not sure if this applies to existing versions or just future versions).

--

That's about it. I hope this post helps anyone in the U-Boat market. There's so many fakes out there and they're only getting better, so be careful. And please keep the U-Boat bashing to a different thread b-) :-!


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Really interesting read, thanks for taking the time to do this write up


----------



## BDSmith (Jun 12, 2010)

It looks like U-BOAT is has different spacing from the 9 also.


----------



## Rainlord (May 29, 2010)

Thanks!

Yes, the spacing is different. I'll add that as an item too.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

A word of warning about the movement comparisons. The movement seems like the most obvious area of difference in this watch however this particular example uses the Shanghai auto chrono movement. Fakers will most likely go for the cheapest movement that they can source, so it is equally likely they will sometimes use the cheaper Liaoniong auto chrono. In the 28,800bph version it has the micro-adjustment device. Also Liaoning use the older Chinese standard shockproof device which is visually more similar to the Swiss Incabloc. And Liaoning use the same ratchet-type reverser wheel as ETA so the winding characteristics will be more similar.

So I guess the warning is for the prospective buyer to look at the entire watch, rather than just the movement.


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Even though I don't own a U-Boat, its a great read and very informative. Thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Just a guess.

Seriously, great post. Worthy of being stickified?


----------



## cheesebloke (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a great post. For me, one of the easiest tells I spotted on the fake was the poorly masked black/white transitions on all the hands. Looks like a bad spray job and not what you'd find on a $3k+ watch.


----------



## Rainlord (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments :-!

I've updated the two "main" pictures with more detail-encircling to highlight a few of the things mentioned in here. Also added a link to the official U-Boat website as it has some good closeup pictures for comparing watches with.

Edit: Also added a pic of the box it comes with + serial number card and manual.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

bugeyed said:


> Just a guess.
> 
> Seriously, great post. Worthy of being stickified?


 Definetely fake,Admiral Doenitz is spinning in his grave!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

This is what WUS is all about for me, thank you for spending the time and displaying great supporting pictures. Very informative.

Thanks, jay


----------



## Rainlord (May 29, 2010)

Stonechild said:


> This is what WUS is all about for me, thank you for spending the time and displaying great supporting pictures. Very informative.
> 
> Thanks, jay


Thanks! I think WUS should almost have a "tutorial" section where this post could live as the General Forum isn't exactly a good place for it, but wasn't sure where else to put it. Hopefully it'll remain searchable for a while when it slips off the front page.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Interesting article (but too big photographs for my taste) :-!


----------



## tpshotta (Jun 8, 2010)

I just recently purchased a u-boat 45as2 from essentialwatches.com and have been a bit concerned about a few of the differences I've noticed on the face of the watch when I look at pictures of the same watch on U-boats site.

Here is a pic of my watch:










Things that bother me:
-No where on the face does it say "Left Hook Auto"
-The spacing between the date and the has for three are closer than what I've seen in the past.

Mine did come with the same black box and credit card that you mentioned in your post. Just wondering if mine is maybe a newer model? Essentialwatches has a good reputation so hopefully what I have is real otherwise I'll be sending this back.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tpshotta (Jun 8, 2010)

Disregard my concerns. I contacted U-Boat yesterday and they explained to me that their Classico line look has changed a bit and no longer says left hook auto on it anywhere. With that being said I'm pretty confident that I just got one of the newer models.


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

That's good to hear, always sucks to read about someone getting scammed


tpshotta said:


> Disregard my concerns. I contacted U-Boat yesterday and they explained to me that their Classico line look has changed a bit and no longer says left hook auto on it anywhere. With that being said I'm pretty confident that I just got one of the newer models.


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

wow, you would have to really study the watch to spot those differences.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Rainlord said:


> Thanks! I think WUS should almost have a "tutorial" section where this post could live as the General Forum isn't exactly a good place for it, but wasn't sure where else to put it. Hopefully it'll remain searchable for a while when it slips off the front page.


That's a good thought, this post sure is generating a lot of interest.:-!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting, very good read.


----------



## djmm (Jan 31, 2009)

They both look the same to me.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

This is great info. I don't own one but that's a nice looking watch! Any clues on how to spot a fake help! Thanks for taking the time to write it up!


----------



## suaku (Feb 17, 2008)

This is a great post! Thank you.


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

djmm said:


> They both look the same to me.


No can't you see... the ugly one is the fake... or wait... :-s


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice effort. I do not have a U-Boat, but enjoyed the read. Thx.


----------



## StrapR (Jan 1, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful post!!!

The only thing is, unless you have a known fake sitting side by side to the original it is extremely difficult to ID the differences.

I had a Graham Swordfish that I bought second hand, I was concerned about its authenticity so I bought a replica. I found a number of small differneces but the main thing that convinced me that my used watch was real was the "feel" hard to describe but you know it when you experience it!


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

For a time I was interested in buying a U-Boat Flightdeck. From my research, I believe there is only a decent fake of the 50mm version, not the 43mm or 55mm versions.


----------



## nismo44 (Feb 21, 2011)

tpshotta said:


> I just recently purchased a u-boat 45as2 from essentialwatches.com and have been a bit concerned about a few of the differences I've noticed on the face of the watch when I look at pictures of the same watch on U-boats site.
> 
> Here is a pic of my watch:
> 
> ...


Hi Can you send me a photo of the back of this Classico AS model. I wanted to order one online too but unsure is it genuine. The face look exactly the same but im worried of the back as i want to see the inside.

Hope you come help me. thanks
email - [email protected]


----------



## nismo44 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Can you send me a photo of the back of this Classico AS model. I wanted to order one online too but unsure is it genuine. The face look exactly the same but im worried of the back as i want to see the inside.

Hope you come help me. thanks
email - [email protected]


----------



## IR1SH (Apr 18, 2010)

Great read. Thanks for taking the time to post that..


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Super interesting |>. Thanks for posting that. Even though I don't own a U-boat, I think a lot of the differences you highlight are transferable to other fakes (poor engraving, sketchy fonts, inconsistent spacing, etc). I appreciate your hard work on this, as it helps semi-noobs like me learn the ropes!


----------



## Leviathon (Jul 15, 2008)

Great post! I am the sales manager for a watch website and we get questions like this all the time.


----------



## mrnemo (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for this post. You just saved me a chunk of change. And on this very forum, no less, a rep selling as gen >_<


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent post... thank you for taking the time to share this with us.
Even with all the differences you pointed out, it is amazing how close the fake looks to the real deal at first sight... truly scary.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 6, 2011)

Great post, very informative, thanks.

One thing I'm curious about (and apologies if it's detailed in another thread) but If you don't mind me asking, how did you come by the fake?
Is it something you've acquired knowing it was a fake or does it belong to someone else (and were they aware before purchase, if so?


----------



## Skennedy (Mar 10, 2011)

amazing post thank you. i just bought the exact same watch as the other poster here, i have the Classico 45mm AS. the concern he had with the left hook saying is from the AS1 first production run we have the AS2 newer model so you were bang on there. i love the u boat line and the WH is actually my next purchase, i really appreciate the time you took to write this thread.


----------



## shuseido (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi.. great post..! 

Does Uboat engraves the Serial No that tally with the warranty card on the watch itself??


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

you sir are a gentleman and a scholar- thank you


----------



## mat_ (May 29, 2011)

I must say, i think they're pretty tragic looking watches


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

good read.. but how about for the classico ones?


----------



## AnonymousGuy (May 29, 2011)

No one sitting next to you is going to notice you spent $50 instead of $3k. The proof is in the 1st picture pudding. That's all someone is going to see and the only thing I could see was off was the font boldness....and that was only because it was next to the real one.


----------



## schitzo1978 (Mar 15, 2010)

As an avid u-boat fan and collector I can tell a fakie from 5 feet away. 
I personally don't understand people who buy fake products and essentially openly support organized crime. 
There is no pride (what so ever) in owning a much cheaper knockoff. 

Most people who own fake watches do not stop at just that. Their wives typically carry fake handbags/ purses as well as knockoff clothing. 

The way I see it fake watches are for fake people. I have no need to pretend that I am something that I am not. 

I admired u-boat watches from a distance when i was in my twenties as i was unable to afford them. Now that I am in my 30s I can wear my collection with pride. 

Just my 0.02$ on fake watches.


----------



## cobra007 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the great comparison! I am saving up money to buy the 43mm flightdeck. Interestingly, the thing that caught my eye first was the ratio of the black and white parts of the hands, they are definitely different on the real and the fake one. I couldn't find this in your list of differences unless I overlooked it.

Michel


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

bugeyed said:


> Just a guess.
> 
> Seriously, great post. Worthy of being stickified?


But the eBay description said "Guaranteed Authentic - Military Surplus Submarine". How could someone be so dishonest???


----------



## HubrisGeek (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi

I recently bought a Uboat FlightDeck 45 Cab 3 from Ashford.com. Box came with everything described in this post, wrapping, wiper, serial card, warranty book, and manual book. It has most of the features described in the intial first post.

U-Boat Flight Deck 45-CAB-3 Men's Watch | Ashford.com

But two things bother me:

1) Why is the Uboat writing not closer to the 9.
2) Colouring of Uboat and Italo Fontana is different from pictures ive seen online. The two colours should actually be the other way around with Uboat being grey and bottom text white.

Ashford is a pretty big site, so I cant imagine them selling fake Uboats though?! Can other owners of this specific watch confirm?

Any assistance would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the information I found it to be a great read! Pretty good eye you have there to spot all of the fake parts.


----------



## NutellaBear (May 13, 2007)

HubrisGeek said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently bought a Uboat FlightDeck 45 Cab 3 from Ashford.com. Box came with everything described in this post, wrapping, wiper, serial card, warranty book, and manual book. It has most of the features described in the intial first post.
> 
> ...


Ashford is a trustworthy site and will not sell you a fake. Within a given model of watches, there will many times be variations. Most manufacturers like U-Boat make watches in runs of some increment of 500. First order will be maybe a run of 1000 pieces and if it sells, they'll make another run. All the parts are ordered as part of the runs so from one batch to the next slight variations might occur.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the "U-Boat" is too close to the "9" on the real watch. ;-)


----------



## oracleson1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just bought this UBoat from Joma. Uboat U-295 as they call it. Any professional advise on the authenticity of the watch would be appreciated.
btw, how do I adjust this deployment clasp? thanks!


----------



## Commkev (Jul 4, 2012)

I am interested in buying a second hand Uboat B45 - 08 watch. Everything seems totally authentic, including the metal box that the watch comes in. There doesn't appear to be a serial number on the watch - are all of these watches individually numbered, and should it be engraved on the watch?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

nismo44 said:


> Hi Can you send me a photo of the back of this Classico AS model. I wanted to order one online too but unsure is it genuine. The face look exactly the same but im worried of the back as i want to see the inside.
> 
> Hope you come help me. thanks
> email - [email protected]


That looks a lot like my Chinese made Trooper watch the dial is the same the hands on mine are stick but not black and have some lume the crown is at 8.how big is that ? my watch is
46mm without the crown.


----------



## AMB (Jul 9, 2012)

oracleson1 said:


> Just bought this UBoat from Joma. Uboat U-295 as they call it. Any professional advise on the authenticity of the watch would be appreciated.
> btw, how do I adjust this deployment clasp? thanks!


Authentic, but very old stock one. I have no idea where they get these for sale in 2012. I guess this model is out of the very first years of U-boat watches being produced. Сame from the era when U-boat watches had quartz movements inside. This one have japanese Miyota quartz movement. Something you don't expect to find inside a modern days U-boats  Another difference from modern U-boat line is a box. The old U-Boat box was not the same as modern days U-boat leather box, it was so called "Vintage" box that resembles, well, something like a pirate's treasure chest  I see your watches comes in this "chest" design box.

But, once again, despite it's an old stock model - it's authentic.


----------



## AMB (Jul 9, 2012)

*Rainlord*, thank you for your research and detailed post.

But I must say, the details such as the spacing between the "9" and the "U-BOAT" text or even boldness of the fonts may vary within the same model. 

I totally agree with *NutellaBear* - _"__Within a given model of watches, there will many times be variations. Most manufacturers like U-Boat make watches in runs of some increment of 500. First order will be maybe a run of 1000 pieces and if it sells, they'll make another run. All the parts are ordered as part of the runs so from one batch to the next slight variations might occur."_

This is important to understand, because U-boat is well known for that. They even install different versions of the ETA movement in the same model. I mean the same movement, but different level of decoration. This means you can spot two casebacks of the very same model of U-boat watch, but, for example, one with just a plain ETA movement, while in the other you'll see the same movement that looks way much nicer, say, decorated with Cotes de Geneve, with Italo Fontana name printed and blued screws... But, yeap, both of these watches can be authentic. That's the way Italo is doing business ;-)

So when the one is judging U-boat watches fake or real, and if it is not an obvious lowest grade chinese mockup, but something we can call a "decent fake" of even "very good fake" (maybe even with real swiss movement) - the official catalogs or website will be extremely usefull, to find out what exactly is the movement U-Boat used in that particular model, and what options of movement's appearence and decoration were used. And then, go to the web-site like this - http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk - to check out how the mentioned movements supposed to look like.


----------



## burg650 (Oct 3, 2012)

I also got a U-Boat Flightdeck Cas 55m and also wonder if its a fake, one thing I have notice after reading this posting is the serial # on the card is no where on the watch, other than that I want to believe its real as I have compared it and all seem right otherwise. My question should the serial number on the card be on the watch somewhere, the only place I see two sets of number are between the lugs below the 6.

Thanks


----------



## burg650 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well after a few email to Italo Fontana and photos of my Flightdeck it has been verified to be a genuine watch, good new for me. Now I have find a much better and stronger strap as to me that is the weak link of the watch.


----------



## Rocc0 (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought any thread with the word 'fake' or 'replica' on this forum was instantly closed?! How can there be a review of a gen vs rep.... :think:


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

This is an educational thread to compare the real watch with the fake as opposed to locked thread that usually along the line of "where can I buy a fake ******?" or "is my ****** real?"


----------



## Rocc0 (Aug 18, 2012)

Synequano said:


> This is an educational thread to compare the real watch with the fake as opposed to locked thread that usually along the line of "where can I buy a fake ******?" or "is my ****** real?"


 Forum rule No. 8... _*No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.*_

Please read the rules before posting again. Thread closed


----------



## nau (Dec 26, 2012)

Also got U-Boat from jomashop. Is it genuine or not? Here is a photos of my watches.




















I bought it just because i liked the look and the discount, but now when i receive it I think it's fake:
- I could not find this series at the U-Boat site
- joma stated it as sapphire crystal, where is cheap glass, which is scratched in one week (my 150$ Seiko with hardex is way more scratch resist)
- the package is cheap (thin aluminum box with cheap text "U-Boat", you can see that letters is wiped partially)
- the content is paper warranty card + spare strap, no manual

it is on a sale still:
U-Boat Black Dial Rubber Mens Watch 1021


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 14, 2014)

Any other thoughts on the watch above?

I believe it to be genuine but an older model. A very nice watch though I must say!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

bigcountry said:


> Any other thoughts on the watch above?
> 
> I believe it to be genuine but an older model. A very nice watch though I must say!


What watch are you referring to ? The thread is 4yrs old (almost).


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 14, 2014)

The one immediately above my post. Sorry for the thread resurrection. Is that frowned upon in this forum?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, you have lost any respect that might have developed for your comments....
But don't worry....After 6 or 7 months, most people will have forgotten it....:-!
Welcome, have fun.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 14, 2014)

Fair enough. I will have to bide my time so to speak. Do you have any thoughts on that particular u boat?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

bigcountry said:


> Fair enough. I will have to bide my time so to speak. Do you have any thoughts on that particular u boat?


:-d..:-d..I'm not a fan...I know it's real if it sinks to the bottom of the ocean!....:-d
Hence the name U-Boat.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

bigcountry said:


> Fair enough. I will have to bide my time so to speak. Do you have any thoughts on that particular u boat?


They don't get a lotta love around here due to their...lack of subtly.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> They don't get a lotta love around here due to their...lack of *sub*tly.


see what you did there Geoff;-) this is not a real one either but cannily disguised from a canal barge


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

shameless said:


> see what you did there Geoff;-) this is not a real one either but cannily disguised from a canal barge
> View attachment 1418813


Yeah - that was intentional Peter ;-)


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

It floats. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

In all honesty, I don't have a clue just thought I'd jump on the obvious joke if no one else did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

